# Verteilte Systeme - Client Server



## Sarah Schüßler (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht genau ob ich in diesem Unterforum richtig bin mit meiner Frage, aber es erscghien mir mit am passendsten:

ich habe nämlich eine Frage:
kann mir jemand erklären was nun der Unterschied von Peer-to-Peer-Netzwerken und Verteilten Sytemen ist bzw. Verteilte Systeme und Client Server? Ich habe nämlich einmal gelesen dass der Obergriff von P2P und Client Server die Verteilten systeme sind. Dann wiederum hab ich die Info gelesen, dass "Der Unterschied zu dem Client- Server-Prinzip ist die Kommunikationsrichtung: bei den verteilten Systemen gibt es keine eindeutige Richtung. ", was ich jetzt so auffasse dass Client Server kein verteiltes System ist. Was ist nun richtig? Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen das zu verstehen..
Danke!


----------



## ronaldh (14. Juni 2009)

Bei Client-Server Systemen besteht immer mindestens 1 Fileserver, auf den die angeschlossenen Rechner (Clients) zugreifen. Die Daten werden in der Regel zentral auf dem Server gespeichert. In aller Regel wird der Server nicht als Arbeitsplatz genutzt, außer für administrative Zwecke. In der Regel ist der Server dann auch mit einem (darauf spezialisierten) Server-Betriebssystem ausgestattet. Server-Betriebssysteme sind auf Geschwindigkeit beim Fileserving-Betrieb optimiert.

Bei Peer-to-Peer Systemen sind die Rechner in der Regel gleichberechtigt. Das heißt, auf den Rechnern werden bestimmte Verzeichnisse freigegeben, auf die andere Benutzer zugreifen können. In aller Regel werden die Rechner, auf denen Freigaben sind, auch als Arbeitsplatz genutzt. 

Für professionelle Umgebungen (z.B. Firmennetze) sollte in aller Regel ein echter Server vorhanden sein, während im Home-Bereich auch bei gemeinsamer Datennutzung einfache Freigaben meistens ausreichen. 

Natürlich gibt es jede Menge Zwischenmöglichkeiten. Dass heißt, theoretisch könnte man auch in einer Server-Umgebung auf dem Server arbeiten, oder man könnte in einem Peer-To-Peer Netz einen Rechner sozusagen zum Server erklären, auf dem nicht gearbeitet wird. Dies hängt dann von vielerlei Punkten ab, z.B. Anzahl der angeschlossenen Systeme, Art und Umfang der Datenabfragen, Sicherheitsansprüche usw. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Deine Fragen halbwegs beantworten. 

Grüsse
Ronald


----------



## port29 (14. Juni 2009)

Hi,

also der Unterschied besteht im Konzept. Bei einem Client - Server System hast du einen zentralen Rechner und viele Clients greifen auf diesen zu. Das hat sowohl Vorteile und Nachteile. Der Flaschenhals ist eben der Server. Wenn er ausfällt, haben die Clients keinen Zugriff mehr auf das System. Es kann auch sein, dass die Bandbreite des Servers nicht immer ausreicht.

Beim P2P hast du ein anderes Konzept. Du Verteilst das System auf mehrere Rechner. Dadurch erreichst du Redundanz. Fällt ein Rechner aus, stehen dir noch die anderen Peers zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarah Schüßler (14. Juni 2009)

Danke euch beiden!! 
Sind denn nun beide verteilte Systeme? Oder nur das P2P-Konzept So wie ich das mit dem Verteilten System verstanden habe, stellen beide Konzepte ein verteiltes System dar: Oder liege ich falsch? Wenn nicht: worin liegt denn dann der "Unterschied" zwischen P2P und verteiltem System?


----------



## port29 (14. Juni 2009)

Es sind beides verteilte Systeme. Bei P2P sowieso. Beim klassischen Client-Server werden teile des Systems auf den Client (z.B. die GUI) bzw. Server (z.B. Datenspeicher) ausgelagert. Deshalb ist es auch ein Verteiltes System.


----------



## Sarah Schüßler (14. Juni 2009)

Danke dir! 
Kannst du mir evtl kurz erklären was dann der "Unterschied" zwischen P2P und verteiltem system ist? Ein Verteiltes system besteht doch auch aus mehreren Clients, die Datenbanken, Anwendungsschicht, etc beinhalten und miteinander kommunizieren können. Ich glaub irgendwo hab ich einen Denkfehler drin


----------



## port29 (14. Juni 2009)

Verteilte Systeme wäre so der Überbegriff.
Darunter versteht man eben unterschiedliche Konzepte. Ein solches Konzept ist Client-Server. Die Three Tier Architecture, die du in deinem Posting angesprochen hast, ist nur eine Variante des Client Server Systems.

P2P ist ein anderes Konzept von verteilten Systemen.


----------

